# All Abord! FALSTAFF: Departing 8/12/2011



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Dropped off the car in Munich on 8/3; departing Bremerhaven on the FALSTAFF on 8/12. Due in Port Hueneme, CA on 9/7.

Who else is riding along?


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

wow. really that long? almost a month? I have a 335d build that finished and is on its way to port exit. Maybe I'll be on it too!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

bredi said:


> wow. really that long? almost a month? I have a 335d build that finished and is on its way to port exit. Maybe I'll be on it too!


Not too bad considering it will make stops along the way in Zeebruge, Southhampton, and Manzanillo (Panama) and its top speed is 20 nauts. Customs is what worries me.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Consider yourselves lucky. The vessel that had my '08 E93 made the European stops mentioned above, PLUS east coast stops before transiting the Panama Canal, then two additional stops on the west coast prior to arriving in Port Hueneme. And then there was transit damage that had to be fixed, adding a few days to the process.

This year, I dropped my '11 E93 at the Munich airport 6/18 and it took almost two weeks to get on a ship. I was happy that this time, the vessel was scheduled to head straight for Panama with no east coast stops, making the crossing in just 23 days. But the ship developed engine problems in the North Atlantic and stopped in Halifax, Nova Scotia for repairs, slipping the Port Hueneme arrival by nine days. 

The good news is that I seem to be at the lower end of the 10-14 days it's taking to get cars through Port Hueneme Customs and through the VPC, loaded on a truck and driven to my selling dealer.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

boothguy said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. The vessel that had my '08 E93 made the European stops mentioned above, PLUS east coast stops before transiting the Panama Canal, then two additional stops on the west coast prior to arriving in Port Hueneme. And then there was transit damage that had to be fixed, adding a few days to the process.
> 
> This year, I dropped my '11 E93 at the Munich airport 6/18 and it took almost two weeks to get on a ship. I was happy that this time, the vessel was scheduled to head straight for Panama with no east coast stops, making the crossing in just 23 days. But the ship developed engine problems in the North Atlantic and stopped in Halifax, Nova Scotia for repairs, slipping the Port Hueneme arrival by nine days.
> 
> The good news is that I seem to be at the lower end of the 10-14 days it's taking to get cars through Port Hueneme Customs and through the VPC, loaded on a truck and driven to my selling dealer.


Looks like you're getting awfully close to the end of the 6-8 week redelivery window. Here's hoping you get your car soon.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Another 335d on board*

We dropped off Frankfurt 8/3.

After nearly 5000 mi there were 2 curbed rims and a couple of scratches in rear quarter panel (likely thanks to wife's purse). I will be overjoyed to receive it in Oregon anytime before early October.


----------



## TD328 (Sep 22, 2008)

*How can you check transport*

Dropped off my car 8/3/11 in Paris. How do I check status?
Thx

335d/M-pack/nav/


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

TD328 said:


> Dropped off my car 8/3/11 in Paris. How do I check status?
> Thx
> 
> 335d/M-pack/nav/


There are quite few posts about this on Bimmerfest, and this is the most comprehensive guide I have seen: http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/07/14/how-to-follow-a-new-bmw-from-order-to-shipping-and-to-delivery/
You will want to look at sections 7 and 8.

Falstaff is just underway from Bremerhaven today.


----------



## TD328 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for you reply. I found BMW is using DHL for delivery (no longer using EH HARMS). Called BMWNA yesterday and they gave me name of the vessel and ETA of my car. Arriving NJ 8/23/11. Then 7 to 10 days to clear customs.....will see!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to Belgium folks. Hopefully it will be a short stay then off to the UK and on to Panama.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The Falstaff has departed Southhampton and is now heading out into the North Atlantic on it voyage to Manzanillo Panama. Bon Voyage!


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

Woohoo! I am on it!

Is it here yet? Is it here yet?????? Can't take it.

How are you tracking it? I tried the links from the delivery sticky post, but no luck.

link?
thanks! is it here yet?


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

I was trying to track via VIN. that doc is outdated. YOu need to login...

here is a link to the vessel tracker.

http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Quick update:
The Falstaff is currently northwest of Puerto Rico. it is due at port in Manzanillo Panama sometime on Monday.
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SLCO


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

hmmm,

Looking at how big Irene is, I wonder if Falstaff and my 335d saw the first developments of Irene...


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The Falstaff has now anchored in Manzanillo, Panama. It is scheduled to depart sometime today and head through the canal.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> The Falstaff has now anchored in Manzanillo, Panama. It is scheduled to depart sometime today and head through the canal.


As agonizing as the wait for redelivery is, this is the most exciting part of the ocean delivery segment. You can literally track the ship throughout the entire Panama Canal and gets lots of webcam shots as it passes through the various locks and passes by the Centennial Bridge!

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The good news: We have left the port of Manzanillo.
The bad news: The falstaff has joined the parking lot outside the canal.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

wow that is crazy you can actually watch the port.
Thanks for the link. Where's my [email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

The Falstaff passed through the Gatun Locks a couple of hours ago.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought that might happen overnight. I'll try to get a cam shot of it at the other locks or the bridge and post it.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> I thought that might happen overnight. I'll try to get a cam shot of it at the other locks or the bridge and post it.


I'll keep an eye on it as well.

BTW if you zoom in closely on Port Hueneme in Google Maps satellite view, there is our ship docked from a prior voyage. Image was probably taken on 12/31/10 based on sun's angle and if I am reading the track history at sailwx.info correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Falstaff entering the Pedro Miguel locks.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

In the Miraflores


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

here's one exiting the miraflores locks.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

That was pretty cool!:supdude:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow the Falstaff is epically off course?
Overnight it went from being off the coast of Mexico to smack dab in the middle of Nigeria.:yikes:
Epic software fail.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

It went back to pick up all the M Sport 193m wheels that "disappeared".

Someone must have sent them to a Nigerian Prince or something.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Vessel is back in range, off the northern coast of Baja California Sur. ETA at Port of Hueneme is 11:00 PM PDT Tuesday.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent! Hopefully they can get the cars offloaded just in time for the customs guys to show up in the morning.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

*A few hours late.*

Huzzah!
The Falstaff pulling into Port Hueneme.
MY CA says week to 10 days is typical for car to get to the dealership.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Falstaff has left Port Hueneme on its way north. If you were/are on Falstaff please post an update when you get your car.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

It appears my "d" cleared Customs this morning:

LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 09-09-2011 09:12:14 
DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 09-09-2011 08:00:00
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 09-09-2011 00:00:00
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 07-09-2011 15:36:00
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 12-08-2011 19:04:00
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 11-08-2011 06:54:30
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 04-08-2011 18:10:50


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine says the same thing. Are you certain that it means it has cleared customs? I'm gonna call my CA this afternoon.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

BTW did you buy from a dealer in Oregon or CA? I'm surprised you were dropped off at Port Huneme and not Tacoma.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

How did you get this detailed printout? Is this from your CA? What is that report called so I can ask.

Thanks! Almost there!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Go to Wallenius website and under track and trace enter your vin in the cargo ID field.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> BTW did you buy from a dealer in Oregon or CA? I'm surprised you were dropped off at Port Huneme and not Tacoma.


Yes, my CA is Jim Mannheimer, BMW of Salem, Oregon.

Tacoma would have been nice, but Port Hueneme has the only BMW VDC on the west coast.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Mine says the same thing. Are you certain that it means it has cleared customs? I'm gonna call my CA this afternoon.


Not at all certain, in fact, I've yet to see consensus here on what this status means.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

Are cars are probably on the same truck... mine being dropped off in Oakland, Ca.

Our cars are Space Gray Diesel Travel Buddies. But mine has Chestnut Brown!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I left a message with my CA or him to confirm if it has cleared customs. I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

My CA says its on the truck!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Non-Ed cars zip through customs and VDC pretty quickly. Hopefully we are not too far behind you. Bredi be sure to update and post pics when you get your d.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

3ismagic# said:


> Non-Ed cars zip through customs and VDC pretty quickly. Hopefully we are not too far behind you. Bredi be sure to update and post pics when you get your d.


That makes sense, I'm sure you guys are stashing something in those seats!

Top Secret German Beer ingredients perhaps? Autobahn Gravel?

Ha!


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

bredi said:


> Are cars are probably on the same truck... mine being dropped off in Oakland, Ca.
> 
> Our cars are Space Gray Diesel Travel Buddies. But mine has Chestnut Brown!


:thumbup:
Chestnut was my second favorite interior.

Unfortunately mine will be spending some time at the VDC due to a couple of curbed rims and a couple of scratches in a quarter panel.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I also almost went with chestnut or saddle but went with black. More boring, but I know I will always like it and it will hide the dirt and muck from my toddler well.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Got an update from my CA. My car has not cleared customs yet.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

3ismagic# said:


> Got an update from my CA. My car has not cleared customs yet.


My car was on the truck thursday and was supposed to arrive late Friday or Saturday. Service was closed...

Bummer. Thought I might get my car this weekend. (If it had 193m wheels)...


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from my CA. He said if all goes well they will have my car on Friday.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Still waiting on pins and needles for my CA to call and confirm it's getting on a truck for Friday. If so we are picking it up tomorrow if not it will have to wait until next week. He did confirm that my ca had been released to the VDC. Just waiting for the released to trucking.

The waiting was way easier when it was in the middle of the Atlantic ocean. Now that it is an hours drive from the dealer it's killing me!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

No pick up for me today. Newman!


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

My car has been waiting at the dealership for 7days now. Waiting for a resolution to the M Sport 193m wheel debacle.

Its very hard not to get it. Its worse than the transit or the PDC wait! Its here!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

So close yet so far away. When my wife found out that there was a decent chance of our car arriving at the dealer in LA on Friday she made tentative plans to visit her sister who lives there. We could kill two birds with one stone-visit the fam and pick up the car. So on Friday we drove from PHX to LA. 

Unfortunately the car was indeed released to trucking on Friday but didn't actually get on a truck. So now the car is ready and waiting in a lot 50 miles from me and I can't get it until Monday or Tuesday. 

Meanwhile the wife has to be back to work Monday morning. I'm debating if I should drive back with them and then fly back a few days later or just hold up and wait. If only they would just let me drive over and pick it up at the VDC.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Car is at the dealer and I'm picking her up tomorrow.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Took redelivery of Frau Blau this afternoon and then drove 393 miles from LA back to Phoenix in 5 1/2 hours. The 335d is a great cruiser. Going to wash, clay, wax, and register her tomorrow.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Took redelivery of Frau Blau this afternoon and then drove 393 miles from LA back to Phoenix in 5 1/2 hours. The 335d is a great cruiser. Going to wash, clay, wax, and register her tomorrow.


Congrats 3 and enjoy! Hoping my CA calls by the weekend.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Reunited at last.*

The car arrived at the dealer on Monday but I was not able to pick up until yesterday.
Now back to refamiliarizing myself with all of its features and iDrive controls..


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

nice picture of the falstaff at port hueneme, ca:

here

can see bmw just 1 mile due east on port hueneme rd.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Dllk
Glad to see you were finally reunited. Now you can throw some wax on it just in time for all of that Oregon rain. I used Einszett (3 coats) and Dodo juice (2 coats) and it looks and feels amazing!


----------

